# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Tuna Shake

## DFRELAT

Very quickly done tonight right there on the spot for fun since I was making one anyways! Many will know about this already, I didn't come up with this one.

Dave Power Meal #2 - YouTube

----------

